# NHS Choices - 'New cholesterol discovered'



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's something else for us to worry about, especially if your mother and father were hamsters and you eat junk fried food:

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/08August/pages/OxycholesterolInFastFood.aspx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Here's something else for us to worry about, especially if your mother and father were hamsters and you eat junk fried food:
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/08August/pages/OxycholesterolInFastFood.aspx



Squeak thats me defo done for then


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 26, 2009)

... Interesting findings .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm very intresting ty for posting Northener  x


----------

